# Ignoramus needs advice on 1983 Jotul



## NewEnglandFirefly (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
In 2007, I bought a house with what I believe to be a Jotul #3 (1983, I think). Until recently I've been happily cranking along on this thing... but now discover a big hole in the rear baffle (aka plate).  I went to my local stove shop, the owner of which is also an installer/repairer of wood stoves.  So far, I have spoken to his employee, not to him, who forecasted total gloom and doom for the future of my beloved wood stove.  She tells me that the life of a wood stove is only a few years. How do I make sense of that when so many people wax poetic on "classic" wood stoves that are several decades old?! She aso told me there was no possibility of my simply ordering the part and installing it on my own--that I would certainly do it wrong--and that I would have to have it inspected by her boss, who in all likelihood would condemn the stove to the scrap heap, etc. etc. She was very discouraging and spoke to me as if I were a total idiot. (Which perhaps I am?) Now, I know very little about wood stoves and that's why I've come here to benefit from the collective wisdom of y'all. 

I am a single woman and am, of necessity, fearful of being taken for a ride, most particularly in relation to my car and heating my house.  Is the employee correct or is she hoping to sell me a new stove?  I have been properly warned not to use the stove until it is inspected and repaired by a professional....How much ought that to cost? If, as far as I can see, the only problem is a (big, really big) hole in the rear baffle, do you predict that my stove is doomed? I am off to see the "boss" with my photos but I sure could use some pointers from everyone here.


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome. Considering your stove is going on thirty years this lady is blowing smoke. The life of a wood stove that is cared for and maintained is a lot more than just a few years.

The liner plates are sacrificial and burn up in about 10 yrs depending on usage. As long as you have not cracked the stove (examine closely) and stop burning until fixed, the stove should be fine. Just replace the part. While you are at it, examine the side line plates too. They often go at the same time.

You can get the parts at Woodmans. It looks like the back liner is only $108. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html . They are in Wakefield, NH and may be able to recommend a closeby shop that can do this for you. Call them up and ask about how big a job it is to replace them. Somehow I don't think it is a big deal. Jotul made these stoves to keep in service with good maintenance.

If you can post the pictures here we can comment further.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes - pics would help.  I think you were getting fed a line or maybe being told such things out of ignorance.  If the replacement part is being sold...that means it was intended to be replaced if needed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2013)

Is this what the baffle looks like?

http://img1.eetoolset.com/img?set=i...ze[220x220],qual[80]&call=url[file:std.image]


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2013)

Never mind. Looks like that baffle is for a different stove.


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a plate could be repaired with a piece of stainless riveted to it or even replaced with a piece of stainless if it was not available at a decent price.....

The Jotul #3 did not exist in 1983 - it's likely 1986-1989 vintage.

Yours is probably front draft like the parts diagram below:



If so, that is called the back burn plate and is part # 102042
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/169667/products/Jotul-Back-Liner.html


Note, if your draft control is not on the door or has differences from the model shown, this is not the right part.


----------

